# Massive audio RK6



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

Over the weekend I installed my massive audio rk6 components. They are in the stock location of my f250s doors. I have the doors deadened on the inner and outer panels, 2 layers. The inner panel is sealed up. At this moment they are only running off the head unit, I will follow up when I get the amp (mbquart onyx 4.60) 

For comparison I have experience with focal polyglass (old tn47 tweeter) Adire audio koda midbasses, cdt classic, and ID ctx. I personally feel that the cdts are no comparison to any of these.

Now as for the rk6 first off the midbass is great! From electrionic tracks to rock they sound great. The midbass hits low pretty nice. Not quite as low as the kodas but I like the sound of the rk6 better. The kodas seemed hollow to me and somewhat muddy where the rk6 has more presence and are snappy. The rk6 also play upper midbass far better than the kodas did. The focals had the same snappy type of bass but werent nearly as loud and the ID dont compare at all. 

Now as others have said the rk6 tweeter is loud. They are certainly detailed like the focal tweeters but where the focals had a piercing brightness to them the rk6 tweets seem screechier. although where the focals were bright with pretty much all high frequencies the rks only bothered me with the upper end of vocals. cymbals and the higher frequencies of techno tracks werent piercing. So I aimed the tweeters so they point toward the lower center of the truck. I guess it would be like where the ash tray is in most cars. I also used the eq on the headunit -1 at 5 and 8k with a q of .7 
This tamed the tweeter out perfectly. The vocals dont pierce anymore yet they are still very detailed. They blend with the mids really well like this for me. 

Overall I really like the set. They have all the characteristics I liked from the focals and kodas (detail, realistic vocals and instrumentals and strong midbass) with none of the shortcomings. (ie focals extra bright tweet kodas hollow muddy bass) The tweeter definately needs to be tamed though. Even the way I tamed em I think if you are the type of person that really likes a smooth tweet like the ID or CDT these will be too much for you. I personally like a brighter tweet then what those two offer.

As I said these are just off the Headunit right now and ill follow up when the amp gets installed.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good review and good to hear. But lets hear a review when you bridge that MB Quart and put 240 to them!! The midbass should open up like crazy and the tweet shouldn't have the screech as its dying for a little more power. Should smoothen out a bit. When you getting the amp?


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

OP.......I will be installing the rk6's this weekend. I also have a f-250 superduty.
For right now my speakers will be fed by a kicker 600.4 amp. Where did you find the best sound for your tweeter location? Did you make your own speaker adaptor/ring or buy one?


----------

